

The most shared links on Twitter, updated every 10 minutes - michelpereira
http://twitterlinktrends.com

======
prawn
Short URLs and the like make this without context or indication of what it is
and a bit useless as a result. Maybe if images/videos were thumbed and short
URLs were expanded?

~~~
michelpereira
Hi, prawn. You gave me a good idea, I'll take a look on how to do this because
I'm not a good programmer. Thank you

